# waiting



## Bob1987 (3 Nov 2009)

during my application process the medical assistant requested more information from my doctor. my doctor faxed the info to the recruiting center i was dealing with. I have been in contact with the recruiting center since then and they confirmed the info was recieved and sent off for approval. 9 days after my medical information was sent away I went back to the recruiting office and changed my application. I had been reading these forums and came to the conclusion the jobs i applied for were full.. I changed them to Lcis tech and armoured soldier, Both in demand jobs. it has been a month since the info has been sent away.          I am curious to how long people have been waiting for their medical clearance. my interviews went well , the interviewer said they'd like to get me sent out asap.

the current issue is .. I have been unemployed since my first interview on sept 23 09, gave my notice at the place i was renting and since moved out as of nov 1st.        what to do? get a job? keep waiting while unemployed and the bills keep adding up? i willing to wait another month but over 8 weeks might be pushing it.


another question... when the medical files are recieved for review are they reviewed in order they were recieved ? or according to the jobs they applied for and if they are in demand or not? i'm asking becasue at the time my file was sent out the jobs i applied for are full.. since then i've switched them to in demand jobs.. if this is the case how do i get that changed over on the medical side.. all confusing stuff.. 

all answers are appreciated, thanks


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Nov 2009)

If you read around the threads, you'll see that there's a HUGE variance in the wait times for medical, etc.  Changing trades in the middle of the process probably doesn't help as each trade has different medical requirements.

Just so you know, armoured is closed until April as well.  Not to mention, if you're only basing your trade choices on what is presently open, you may be in for a big disappointment later in your career.

Get a job and pay your bills, otherwise, you may end up in financial trouble and ruin your chances of getting in until it's cleared up.


----------



## FDO (3 Nov 2009)

When you medical is done all the info is sent to Ottawa to the Recruiting Medical Officer. He/She will review it and send back his/her recommendations. After that the process will continue. You will either be enrolled or you will be counselled out as medically unfit. It could take a few weeks as they have to do the medical review for all recruiting across Canada. 

 Like PMedMoe said, get a job it could take a while. You may not be going anywhere until after Christams.


----------



## ajp (3 Nov 2009)

Its kind of like watching the kettle or toaster....once you take your eyes off it, it will happen. :2c:


----------



## 097004610 (3 Nov 2009)

I just completed my medical on October 28 and was told approximately 4 weeks to hear back from the RMO.  i am sure though it is different times depending on your trade and as stated, changing trades mid application probably didn't help.  Remember it is government and they are the kings of hurry up and wait!!


----------



## medicineman (3 Nov 2009)

Last I was working in Recruiting a month or 2 ago, there was a backlog of ~ 1 month due to the RMO staff being about half what they are normally supposed to be.  The people that take time are the ones that have letters from their Family or Specialist Physicians to go through, and as these are more frequently becoming the norm, it's taking more time to get through.

MM


----------



## Bob1987 (3 Nov 2009)

-Pmedmoe thanks for the info, I made sure to do plenty of research on the trades I switched too, wouldn't want to spend 5-10 years doing something I hate, I will take your advice and apply for some jobs.. move in with pops and get my stuff in order

-No hopeful, I was told originally by the recruiter that the wait was about 4 weeks and all trades I applied for were open. I read into it a day later on the forums here and all jobs were closed and I was reading some people were told up to 17 weeks wait period to hear back from rmo

-medicineman,  this is sort of what I've been looking to hear. I personally read the documents requested by the medical asistant from my doctor. It was asking for ct scan results from 5 years ago. my doctor said that all tests came up normal and there were no issues with my previous head injuries. I'm not sure why a third oppinion would be required when my doctor says it is a non issue and the results came back clean.    thanks for the info though.

thank you all for the replies.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Nov 2009)

Bob1987 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why a third oppinion would be required when my doctor says it is a non issue and the results came back clean.



The files of ALL applicants are sent to the RMO.  Your civilian doctor may not be current on the medical requirements of the CF.


----------



## medicineman (3 Nov 2009)

Bob1987 said:
			
		

> A common misconception is " my doc says I'm OK for military service..."  - our docs make that decision.  Some problems can come back to haunt you in the future because of the nature of what we do for a living - not saying this is your case, just generalizing - so this isn't a third opinion, it is THE opinion based on what our entry standards are and what is or has been wrong with you in the past.  It's nothing personal, just business - we don't want to make anything worse you already have and don't want any harm to come to any of our members because of something that might not be working right or having the potential of failing when it's needed the most.
> 
> Cheers, and good luck with your app.
> 
> MM


----------



## Lando (5 Nov 2009)

I'v got a few months and iv decided to keep my job for as long as i can. It just helps with everything if you don't feel like working then don't. But it cant hurt. Just find a easy Part-Time Job.


----------



## Bob1987 (8 Nov 2009)

Mission accomplished , after moving back home I ran into an old buddy while crossing the street, lined up a few roofing gigs for this month , should take care of my bills until January , now I'm going to sit tight and wait for the call I guess


----------



## Lando (9 Nov 2009)

Bob1987 said:
			
		

> Mission accomplished , after moving back home I ran into an old buddy while crossing the street, lined up a few roofing gigs for this month , should take care of my bills until January , now I'm going to sit tight and wait for the call I guess



Decent! :nod:, Nothing better then roofing in November then joining the Army in January. You'll be immune to all cold


----------



## Bob1987 (13 Nov 2009)

Got the call today! Enrolling on Jan 8th then off to basic the next day ! LCIS tech 4 year contract!


----------



## tree hugger (13 Nov 2009)

Congrats!  Now go for a run!


----------

